# Looking for suggestions on drywall finishing tools and dust collection



## Bwillson (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm new to the group so I hope I'm posting in the right place, but I am the product manager for Dustless Technologies. We specialize in dust collection tools for the construction industry and we want to get input from you guys what about what frustrates you about drywall sanding and finishing tools, and then what you would like to see especially when it comes to dust collection?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Uhh the only thing I can think of is some Air scrubber for the air. Usually I use a cheap square plastic fan and put a common house filter hepa filter on it and it cleans up the air a bit.
I've seen this done professionally but its really expencive compared to what I use. Also my fans burn out after a while so something mid range price to clean up the air using cheap box store filters would be nice.


https://bluedri.com/product/bluedri-air-shield-550-hepa-air-scrubber-blue/


BlueDri does it but theirs costs $750 usd, I mean it works really well but a mid range option would be nice.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Bwillson said:


> I'm new to the group so I hope I'm posting in the right place, but I am the product manager for Dustless Technologies. We specialize in dust collection tools for the construction industry and we want to get input from you guys what about what frustrates you about drywall sanding and finishing tools, and then what you would like to see especially when it comes to dust collection?


I think the dust collection on systems like Festol Planex and Dewalt / Porter Cable sanders works fairly well. The problem is with the sanders themselves. They tend to leave semi circular gouges very easily in the mud being sanded. As such they make it difficult to use on smooth finish walls. And smooth finish is where a good working sander is needed the most. I have ordered a Mirka Leros recently after hearing good things about that system. It has I think a random orbital sanding pattern. Still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Most drywall sanders on vacuums still collect dust around the inside of the outer rim, So putting it down still drops the dust, Now M class vacs are slowly coming standard which is a good thing, They have beeper alarms to tell to the suction has decreased so its time to empty of change the bag so it doesnt overload and clog filters.


----------



## RutisBikos (Aug 21, 2021)

There are special vacuum cleaners for wood chips and construction dust on the market. When we were building the gazebo for our yard, it became an essential thing. For real, it is really very difficult to breathe and stay near a person who is sawing. Sawdust gets into the nose, eyes and it is almost impossible to clean it after work. You can see the reviews about the best dust collector and choose which one is right for you. I am sure you will appreciate this tool.


----------

